# 3 Week Trip, Help!



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

We are planning a relaxing no hurry trip. We will leave TX early Oct. drive the gulf states to Al.(1 night) then GA. TN. AR and back. Any help on your favorite cg or must stay cg would be appreciated. We want to be near Savannah in GA, Gatlinburg in TN, but we are flexible. We like some space so SP or NP may be better for us. We do not like the parking lot type cgs.

Thanks

Livin The Dream!

Sir


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

I live in Savannah (or right next to it) how close do you want to get, do you want to be by ocean or does it matter?


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Braggus said:


> I live in Savannah (or right next to it) how close do you want to get, do you want to be by ocean or does it matter?


We want to be able to go back and forth to Savannah as we have 2 dogs that will need attending. Near the water would be nice as we live in a wooded area. We do like some privacy and ability to kick back some with some space. What is your opinion of Red Gate CG & Resort? Sounds a little pricey. You being a home boy I am sure have some good suggestions.

I was born in Savannah, but have never been back. Any ideas on must see attractions or eateries would be great also. We will probably stay 3-4 nights.

Thanks,
Curtis


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

These are some State parks I have stayed at and are nice. One thing about S. Georgia in the summer near the water....bug spray...bring it.
Red Gate looks ok, never stayed there and the reviews are up and down.
Skidaway
Ft. McAllister Not as close to ocean but water inlet.
All the state parks I have stayed at around this area are good, most have only water and electric.

Good places to go (and everyone who visit Savannah does) is riverfront. Also you can get a trolly tour that will take you around city to all the sights. If you are a Paula Deen fan this is the place also. What else do you like to do and what type foods do you want?


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Have not heard from you so here is a link that is very good at attraction in Savannah

Savannah


----------

